# Netflix USA from Canada



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I heard that one can use Netflix U.S.A. from Canada.


How to login ? What is login site for Netflix USA ?

I use Hotspot shield but it doesn't seem to allow me to get the movies
from Netflix USA. I only get Candian ones when logged in.

How can I check whether I am coinnected to Netflix USA ?


Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Netflix has placed a restriction on people outside the USA from getting their programing.
Our forum rules prohibit anyone from helping you.

This post is closed.

BG


----------

